# What mid pipe do i need with JBA L/T's??



## 5.7RedGto (Jun 29, 2011)

hey everyone i currently have a corsa catback setup on my car and was going to get some JBA L/T's but was confused on if i need specifically a jba mid pipe or if i could use a different one. I have heard that you need specifically a jba mid pipe but wasn't sure. I posted links below to what i have and what i want to get.



http://marylandspeed.com/corsa-sport...185-p-373.html

http://marylandspeed.com/jba-1-34-st...9s-p-3786.html


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You need the 6810 (05-06) or 6809 (04) mids the the JBA mids.


----------

